
Interview: Apple’s Schiller says position on Hey app is unchanged - tosh
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/18/interview-apples-schiller-says-position-on-hey-app-is-unchanged-and-no-rules-changes-are-imminent/
======
johnmarcus
Hey should just offer to subscribe, and just make clear there is a 30% Apple
tax for paying through Apple, and is cheaper if signed up through the web.
Consumers whom want to pay the Apple tax will, those whom would sign up online
would still do so. I dont see the big deal here.

~~~
boromisp
From TFA:

"Unfortunately, of course, the current rules would prevent Hey from
advertising or even mentioning any upgraded service and that would have to be
marketed through off-app channels."

I'm not sure, if it's explicitly forbidden to imply that there might be other
payment methods.

~~~
1cvmask
It is expressly forbidden.

